# Inter -Kultur Haus Интернациональный Дом Творчества > Фестивали, конкурсы. Мнения, обсуждения. >  Расскажите о Хореографических конкурсах и фестивалях

## rude_nata

В этом разделе в основном все говорят о фестивалях в вокальном жанре, а хотелось бы узнать кто, где бывал и куда мог бы посоветовать поехать с хореографией. Больше, конечно, интересует Украина, но можно предлагать и другие варианты. Вот к примеру нас в прошлом году приглашали на "Невскую радугу", которая проходит в Питере в начале весны. К сожалению, мы не поехали из-за финансовых трудностей (только вернулись с Польши), а очень хотелось там побывать. Кто еще что скажет? И, возможно, кто-то знает куда можно было бы повезти, как бы это понятней объяснить, тех, кому за 30.

----------


## ahmaria

Хореографические коллективы с удовольствием принимает у себя Фестиваль "Таланты и поклонники". Возрастных ограничений у нас нет.
Фестиваль будет проходить в Петербурге 10,11 и 12 апреля 2008 года.
Наш сайт http://www.talanty.spb.ru/
Также, пишите мне на e-mail:  ahmaria@yandex.ru Я являюсь арт-директором Фестиваля.

----------


## rude_nata

*ahmaria*, спасибо за приглашение! Я мама одной из участниц и сама с недавних пор участница коллектива. Всей информацией, которую получаю делюсь с руководителями, но как раз в апреле месяце нашему коллективу исполняется 20 лет, идет подготовка полным ходом, поэтому апрель нам не подходит.

----------


## Ноточка

*rude_nata*, в конце марта есть "Золотой Феникс" в Питере, в начале апреля в Финляндии - Швеции
в начале мая "Кораблик надежды" (по Волге), в начале июня интересный конкурс в Сочи - "Великая Россия", там всегда много хореографии
в августе "Музыкальный спринт" и так далее
По всем полно инфо на сайте det-fond.ru

----------


## rude_nata

*Ноточка*,
 Спасибо за информацию!

----------


## Аллуся Кузьмина

А фестивали хореографии для возрастной категории 6-18 лет в Украине есть?Если кто знает, жду: al-snake@ukr.net

----------


## ферум

Всем здравствуйте! Поделитесь кто нить информацией! У нас хореографический коллектив (дети от 11 до 15 лет),довольно хороший коллектив, а вот свозить их некуда! Может у кого-нибудь, что-нибудь есть! Нам желательно в России, а еще лучше где нибудь в Сибири:) (мы из Кузбасса) заранее спасибо!!! почта:ferum139@rambler.ru

----------


## Milya

*ферум*,
 Летний танцевальный форум для хореографов, молодых исполнителей, коллективов всех направлений хореографии
"Viva Dance"

в рамках VII открытого Всероссийского фестиваля-конкурса "Содружество". 01-08 июля 2009г. Сочи (Дагомыс).

Возраст не ограничен. Можно принимать участие в основном конкурсе, можно просто фестивалить и наслаждаться морем 8 дней, посещая только мастер-классы.
Подать заявку можно на www.det-fond.ru
(справа -меню-фестивали-заявка)
Если останутся вопросы, пишите.
На сайте изучите разделы "Итоги" и посмотрите фото с "Кораблика надежды -2009", "Музыкальная радуга", там много именно хореографических коллективов.

----------


## Alenajazz

Рекомендую конкурсы, на которых неоднократно был наш коллектив: "Тихвинский Лель" (Ленинградская область, проводит Фонд поддержки талантливой молодежи "Атлант") - прекрасная организация, сильные коллективы, высококвалифицированное жюри, экскурсии; проходит ежегодно в конце марта - на каникулах), "Орлята России" (на Черном море, ноябрь, тот же фонд)  Зайдите на сайт Общероссийской танцевальной организации, там есть календарь на год - в каком регионе что проходит (ortodance.ru)

----------


## Alenajazz

> А фестивали хореографии для возрастной категории 6-18 лет в Украине есть?


Только приехали с конкурса в Керчи (ежегодный, проводится в конце июня-начале июля) Фестиваль - конкурс "Понтийские игрища" (там и хореография: народная, стилизованная, современная, эстрадная) и вокал. Конкурс Международный. Жюри очень компетентное. Условия проживания, питания, экскурсии - все на высоком уровне. Цены невысокие. Руководитель проживает бесплатно. Возраст участников был разный. Была отдельная возрастная категория:  18 и старше. Выступали дамы и мужчины солидные. Но очень классно было смотреть их выступление! Рекомендую съездить в Керчь на этот замечательный конкурс!!!!

----------


## Milya

*Все направления СОВРЕМЕННОЙ ХОРЕОГРАФИИ на III Международном конкурсе
"Музыкальный спринт"*
Конкурс проводится с 26 по 29 августа в г. Сочи,
размещение участников в Президентском корпусе ОК "Дагомыс".
"Музыкальный спринт"- выкладываемся по полной! Открытое голосование жюри - чей-то шанс завоевать Гран-при, а кто-то после 1 тура получит лишние три дня отдыха на море.
Определена стоимость участия - 9500руб. = проживание 2-3х местн.номера; 3-х разовое питание; трансфер; участие в основной номинации; досуг(бассейны, пляж)

----------


## Алина Кучер

Нам не важны регалии и ранее заслуженные Вами награды, нас интересует то, что  Вы нам покажете на  деле!

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
С 1 по 5 ноября в Волгоград с разных городов России съехалось 9 участников и 19 коллективов совершенно не похожих друг на друга, для того что бы посмотреть, что же это за новое явление в мире хореографических состязаний, под названием «I Всероссийский хореографический турнир «Dance life». Первопроходцы этого мероприятия ни сколько не пожалели, что рискнули и приехали на этот турнир, который на данный момент не имеет аналогов в своей сфере, а скорее напротив – гордились тем, что первыми попали в историю этого мероприятия! 
	В положениях  и рекламных статьях бросались в глаза громкие лозунги:  «Открытое голосование – одна из особенностей нашего турнира!» или «Нам не важны регалии и ранее заслуженные Вами награды, нас интересует то, что  Вы нам покажете на  деле», «Главный приз – денежный грант» - подкупающие своей новизной и привлекающие педагогов объективностью судейства и не только! Действительно, организаторы турнира «Dance life» не бросали слов на ветер и выполнили все условия, прописанные в положении – победил и получил приз сильнейший, а  это самый важный принцип соревнований, позволяющий понять победителю, что это действительно его заслуженная общепризнанная награда, а проигравшему приобрести стимул для усовершенствования своей техники! Хотя, проигравших в этом турнире не было! Все ребята были довольны результатами, полностью согласившись с мнением строгого, но объективного жюри, ведь это настоящие мастера своего дела! 
Наталья Ивановна Мухина - Заслуженный работник культуры  России, член правления международного союза любителей хореографического искусства. Заместитель председателя методического объединения руководителей хореографических коллективов г. Санкт – Петербурга. Ведущий специалист по хореографии Санкт – Петербургского Дома народного творчества. Директор Международного фестиваля детского хореографического творчества «Невская радуга» (Санкт – Петербург, Россия)
Геннадий Федорович Богданов - Кандидат искусствоведения, профессор Московского Государственного Университета Культуры и Искусств, хореограф - постановщик  (Москва, Россия)
Валерий Григорьевич Бутыркин - Заслуженный работник культуры  России, старший преподаватель Государственного музыкально-педагогического института им. М.М. Ипполитова - Иванова, балетмейстер (Москва, Россия)
Виталий Юрьевич Важенин - Заслуженный артист Российской Федерации, солист, педагог – хореограф  Ансамбля песни и пляски «Красная звезда» Ракетных Войск Стратегического Назначения (РВСН) (Москва, Россия)
Ольга Викторовна Ожогина - Лауреат международных и всероссийских конкурсов, балетмейстер Образцового коллектива ансамбля танца «Юный Ленинградец» (Санкт - Петербург, Россия)
Алина Евгеньевна Плужникова - Старший преподаватель Ленинградского областного колледжа искусств, педагог – хореограф по современным направлениям хореографии (Санкт - Петербург, Россия)
Ольга Валерьевна Чермных - Педагог кафедры «Хореография» Пермского Института Культуры (Кировский филиал), солистка Театра современного балета «Гранд Па», руководитель студии современной хореографии «Призвание»  (Киров, Россия)
Зульфия Аскаровна Жулаева - Педагог – эксперт высшей категории по хореографическим дисциплинам, директор Международного фестиваля – конкурса детского и юношеского творчества «Европа + Азия»  (Оренбург, Россия).
	Однако даже для этих мастеров танцевального дела была поставлена непростая, но очень интересная задача – среди коллективов, работающих в совершенно разных стилях  - оценить всех по достоинству и определить сильнейшего, т.е абсолютного победителя! А поскольку члены жюри  также являлись специалистами в довольно-таки разных направлениях хореографии, ситуация усложнялась, но от этого становилась еще более интересной и захватывающей! Каждый из них высказывал свою личную, порой не совпадающую с мнением остальных, точку зрения, а в итоге – мнения сошлись! Можно сказать, что этот турнир был интересен, поучителен и для  профессионального жюри, в процессе работы они так же учились друг у друга, взаимодополняли друг друга!
	Программа турнира была рассчитана на 5 дней, которые пролетели молниеносно! Еще бы -  танцоры состязались в четырех турах: отборочный тур,  ¼ финала, ½ финала и непосредственно финал!
	Торжественное открытие  «I Всероссийского хореографического турнира «Dance life» прошло в концертном зале «Комплекса культуры и отдыха им. Ю. А. Гагарина», с фанфарами, хлопушками, ну и конечно неизменным символом организаторов турнира – доброй и веселой лошадкой «ЛАУКАРАЗ»! Концерт проходил в ходе беседы двух ведущих, которые являли собой различные направления хореографии - один был одет во фрак, второй в современную стильную одежду. Они, так же как и остальные участники турнира пытались поспорить о том, какое направление танца важней и лучше. Каждый коллектив представил свою визитную карточку! Просто поразила всех пластическая композиция «Dance-схватка», в совместном исполнении участников всех коллективов, с акцентом на традиционное исполнение и яркую современную интерпретацию.
	После открытия состоялась жеребьевка коллективов, на которой уже стала ясна довольно серьезная концепция турнира! На нее были приглашены исключительно педагоги коллективов, по очереди они вытягивали те заветные номера, под которыми будут выступать их воспитанники. Дело в том, что во время всей конкурсной программы не фигурировало ни одного названия коллектива, ни одной фамилии руководителя, ни одного города. Участники объявлялись конкретно по  номерам, доставшимся им в ходе жеребьевки!
	Дальнейшая программа турнира, а именно само состязание проходило по следующей схеме: на сцену приглашался коллектив; объявлялся его порядковый номер; коллектив исполнял танец; тут же члены жюри прямо в зрительном зале выставляли свои оценки исполнителю, их озвучивал ведущий, секретарем суммировались эти оценки, сразу объявлялась общая сумма балов, по результатам которой было ясно, проходит ли коллектив  в следующий тур или нет. Схема очень проста, но очень логична и действенна! Никакого закрытого голосования, никакого предвзятого отношения, никаких вопросов типа «А почему?» и «За что?»…Все наглядно, открыто и справедливо!
Таким образом, из отборочного тура в ¼ прошли все участники, а вот из ¼ в ½, увы…
И бронзовыми призерами стали:

1.Шахрова Алина, руководитель Лебедева Наталья Николаевна, п. Островское, Костромская обл.
2. Хореографический ансамбль «Бусинки», руководитель Лебедева Наталья      Николаевна, п. Островское, Костромская обл.
3. Еремина Анастасия, Черкасова Кристина, руководитель Киндюк Ирина Витальевна, г. Волгоград
4.Воскресенский Николай, руководитель Лебедева Наталья Николаевна, п. Островское, Костромская обл.
5. Громова Карина, руководитель Лебедева Наталья Николаевна, п. Островское, Костромская обл.
6.Бокова Алена, руководитель Лебедева Наталья Николаевна, п. Островское, Костромская обл.
7. Нестерова Марина, руководители Дзех Людмила Ивановна и Шестакова Юлия Михайловна, г. Орехово-Зуево, Московская обл.
8.Шоу-группа «Премьер», руководитель Парфёнова Светлана Викторовна, г. Воронеж
9. Фокина Виктория, руководитель Лебедева Наталья Николаевна, п. Островское, Костромская обл.
10. Смирнова Ксения, руководитель Лебедева Наталья Николаевна, п. Островское, Костромская обл.
11. Хореографический ансамбль «Сувенир», руководитель Лебедева Наталья      Николаевна, п. Островское, Костромская обл.
12. Образцовый ансамбль народного танца «Волгарек», руководитель Шемякова Галина Алексеевна, г. Волгоград

Из 28-и участников, в полуфинал прошло только 18. Серебро получили:
1. Ансамбль современного стилизованного танца  «Жемчужины Петербурга», руководитель Диденко Елена Юрьевна, г. Санкт-Петербург (народный танец)
2 Театр пластики и танца «Титры», руководитель Чемырева Любовь Павловна, с. Домашка Самарская область
3. Хореографический ансамбль «Жемчужина»,  руководитель Демидова Наталья Ивановна, г. Коряжма Архангельская область
4. Ансамбль современного стилизованного танца  «Жемчужины Петербурга», руководитель Диденко Елена Юрьевна, г. Санкт-Петербург (современный танец)
5.Образцовый детский хореографический ансамбль «Волгорята-Даргорята», руководители Петрова Светлана Николаевна и Куминова Алевтина Николаевна, г. Волгоград
6. Детский образцовый коллектив хореографическая студия «Гранд», руководитель Копняева Нина Ивановна, г. Оренбург
7. Шоу-группа «Звезды»,  руководитель Каминская Елена Юрьевна,           г. Волгоград 
8. Эстрадно-спортивный коллектив «Каскад», руководитель Сидельников Дмитрий Николаевич, г. Волгоград

Таким образом выбыло еще 10 участников и звание Золотого призера получили:
1. Яковлева Светлана,  руководитель Кочеткова Елена Александровна,     г. Волгоград
2. Вокально-хореографический ансамбль «Дебют», руководитель Саенко Марина Викторовна, г. Сочи Лазаревское
3. Образцовый хореографический ансамбль «Данс-Вояж», руководитель Шерстобоева Светлана Анатольевна, г. Кострома (группа до 13 лет)
4. Студия современной хореографии «Пространные танцы», руководитель Захарова Екатерина Анатольевна, г. Заречный Пензенской области
5. Образцовый хореографический коллектив «Радуга», руководитель Кутимова Елена Константиновна, г. Орехово-Зуево Московская область
6. Образцовый хореографический ансамбль «Данс-Вояж»,  руководитель Шерстобоева Светлана Анатольевна, г. Кострома (группа 13-21)

Титула «Абсолютного победителя» были удостоены:
1. Образцовый хореографический коллектив «Карамель», руководитель Иванова Галина Ивановна, г. Москва
2. Хапова Маргарита, руководитель Кочеткова Елена Александровна,      г. Волгоград

Помимо наград, дипломов абсолютные победители получили денежные гранты! Коллектив «Карамель» был награжден денежным грантом в размере 50000 рублей, а солистка Хапова Маргарита в размере 5000 рублей!
	Так же, все участники получили скидки на последующие мероприятия организаторов турнира! Весьма ценный и полезный подарок для коллективов! 
	А для участников неожиданным, но приятным сюрпризом оказались ежедневные дискотеки, причем надо отдать должное, что каждый день их ждали различные праздничные танцевально-развлекательные  программы: «Давайте знакомиться», «День именинника», пиратская вечеринка «На абордаж!», «R&B PARTY». Дети были в полном восторге от таких развлечений, не пропустив ни одного запланированного мероприятия!!!
	 Равносильным удовольствием для их педагогов было посещение мастер-классов, на самые различные темы! И, конечно же, прощальный фуршет, где руководители коллективов, на миг ощутив себя жюри, единогласно поставили твердую «5» организаторам турнира, Центру культуры, туризма, фестивальных, конкурсных программ «ЛАУКАРАЗ»! С легкой грустью, о том, что этот праздник закончился, было сказано  много теплых, добрых, а главное искренних слов благодарности организаторской команде,  членам жюри, педагогам, а это значит, что «I Всероссийский хореографический турнир «Dance life» взял довольно-таки неплохой старт! Это позволяет делать выводы о том, что этот турнир будет жить, процветать и продолжать радовать своих участников, и всех кто приедет в ноябре следующего года на славную Волгоградскую землю!!!

Заинтересовались! Пишите det-center@mail.ru

----------


## Milya

*Летняя школа танца «Viva Dance»
*
01 - 08 июля 2010 г. (ОК "Дагомыс", Сочи)

Проект «Viva Dance» - это уникальная возможность для хореографических коллективов поддержания творческой формы и отдыха на море в летние месяцы. 
«Viva Dance» - это своего рода хореографический форум, где творческие коллективы и отдельные исполнители имеют возможность не только продемонстрировать свои достижения в области хореографического искусства, но и обменяться творческим опытом и наработками между собой; получить ценную информацию от общения со своими коллегами, а также от общения с метрами хореографического искусства. 
В проекте «Viva Dance» могут принимать участие творческие коллективы и отдельные исполнители. Возраст участников проекта  «Viva Dance» не ограничен. 

Организаторы: Международный благотворительный фонд «Наше будущее» при поддержке Министерства культуры РФ, кафедры хореографии Саратовского государственного университета им. Н.Г. Чернышевского, Администрации г. Сочи, хореографической школы «Антре», «IGOR PEREPIOLKIN DANCE COMPANI», ГТРК г. Сочи, ОК «Дагомыс» Управления делами Президента РФ, при информационной поддержке газеты «Фестивальный аккорд»,  «Лазаревские новости», «Новости Сочи», «Музыкальный Клондайк», Издательского дома «Один из Лучших», журналов «Поем, танцуем, рисуем», «Фестивали. Карнавалы. Праздники», радиостанции «Европа +», «Радио России», продюсеров и СМИ регионов, и др.

Условия участия в летней хореографической школе:
•	Для участников летней школы танца ведущими и известными в России и за рубежом специалистами в области хореографического искусства проводятся групповые, индивидуальные занятия, консультации, мастер – классы, семинарские занятия по различным направлениям хореографии; видео-семинары, постановочная часть. 
•	Занятия проводятся ежедневно с 11.00 – 12.30, 14.00 – 16.30 , 20.00 – 21.00 по основным направлениям хореографии: классический танец, народный танец, современная пластика, модерн; физическая подготовка танцора и др. 
•	При наборе основных групп (не менее 50 человек) других видов танцев, таких как фламенко, восток, степ, бальные, уличные, так же проводятся занятия специалистами в данном виде хореографии.
•	Помимо практических занятий, постановки танца, проводятся теоретические занятия по темам: искусство балетмейстера, сценическое движение, сценический костюм и имидж коллектива, физическая подготовка танцора, актёрское мастерство, история ГАБТ, Мариинского театра и т.д. 
•	Участники имеют возможность приобрести методические пособия, литературу, видео материалы.
•	Участники могут распространять свои материалы с условием предварительной договорённости с организаторами проекта.
•	Видеосъемка мастер - классов ЗАПРЕЩЕНА.
•	Участники, прошедшие курс обучения и посетившие без пропусков занятия в хореографической школе получают СЕРТИФИКАТЫ ГОСУДАРСТВЕННОГО ОБРАЗЦА. 
•	Саратовский государственный университет им. Н.Г. Чернышевского выдаёт приглашения и  предоставляет возможность наиболее отличившимся участникам летней школы танца «Viva Dance»  для бесплатного заочного и очного обучения на кафедре хореографии, как участникам, так и руководителям творческих коллективов. 
Условия участия:
Заявки принимаются до 15 июня текущего года. 
Заявка заполняется в произвольной форме и должна содержать: 
- название коллектива (организации),
- полностью ФИО участников, руководителей и сопровождающих лиц, даты рождения, 
- творческую характеристику, 
- почтовый адрес организации или участника, контактный тел. и е-mail организации и участника (для связи).
В заявке необходимо указать направление хореографии для участия в занятиях. 
Финансовые условия
Организационный взнос: 13800 руб. с чел. 
Организационный взнос: 3800 руб. (для участников из г.Сочи)
Аккредитация на мастер - классы: 500 руб./чел;
Трансфер (встреча - отъезд): ж/д Сочи – 400 руб/чел; аэропорт Адлер – 800 руб./чел

Организатор фестиваля-конкурса обеспечивает: проживание в 3-х местных  номерах с удобствами в номере (8 дней, 7 ночей); 3-х разовое питание (в день заезда  - обед, ужин; в день отъезда – завтрак); трансфер* (встреча - отъезд); официальное приглашение; участие в летней школе танца «VIVA DANCE»; сертификаты;; организационно – информационную деятельность; награды, призы, пользование бассейном и оборудованным пляжем.

При группе от 15 чел. – руководитель организационный взнос не оплачивает.

Дополнительная информация:
* Трансфер (вокзал – гостиница – вокзал)- гарантируется, если дата, время, место, номер поезда и вагона, номер рейса сообщается организаторам за 15 дней до начала конкурса.
- Время заезда – 14:00 часов 01 июля; время отъезда – до 12:00 часов 08 июля. 
- При заезде необходимо иметь на детей до 17 лет медицинскую справку и справку об эпидокружении.
- Возможно одноместное/люкс/апартамент размещение, за дополнительную плату.
- Участники могут продлить проживание в гостинице до/после конкурса на любое кол-во суток. Стоимость проживания с трехразовым питанием уточняется дополнительно.
- Проезд до г. Сочи или и обратно – за счет участников. Билеты приобретаются самостоятельно.

Дети и подростки могут отдыхать вместе с родителями и руководителями, а также принимать участие в культурных мероприятиях.

Дополнение:
*Во время проведения летней школы танца «Viva Dance»  в Дагомысе проводится одноимённый Международный конкурс «Viva Dance»  и Всероссийский фестиваль – конкурс «Содружество». Желающие участвовать в данных проектах могут ознакомиться с условиями участия на сайте Фонда «Наше будущее».   
*

----------


## Сенова Оксана

*Alenajazz*,
Алена, очень заинтересовал конкурс в Керчи. у тебя есть положение?

----------


## Alenajazz

*senovaoxana*,
 Зайди на их сайт. Посмотри информацию. Фестиваль "Понтийские игрища" объединяет артистов разных жанров аматорского (любительского) искусства - вокалисты, танцоры, театралы. Танцевальный конкурс называется "Танцующий бриз"

----------


## Milya

Неделя занятий в Летней школе танца, конкурсные выступления, "разбор полётов" с ведущими хореографами страны, тёплое море и море тёплых эмоций -
* "Viva Dance" 2010 (Сочи, июль)*
Положение и условия акции для участников на сайте организаторов.

----------


## Sonnekreis

Приглашаем принять участие в IV Международном хореографическом конкурсе "OPUS.Dance", который будет проходить с 19 по 26 июня 2010 в Испании.
Участники: Соло, дуэт, трио, квартет, ансамбли. Возраст участников 4-25 лет.
Номинации конкурса
	Народный танец - фольклорный танец, стилизованный народный танец, этнический танец, историко-бытовой танец 
	Эстрадный танец - современный танец, классический танец, модерн, уличный (степ, рейв, хип-хоп, брейк) 
Возрастные категории: до 11 лет;  12 - 16 лет ;17 - 25 лет; смешанные возрастные группы 
Условия участия в фестивале:
	Участники (ансамбль, солист, дуэт, трио, квартет) имеют право участвовать в нескольких номинациях при условии предоставления отдельной заявки-анкеты на каждую номинацию показа в каждом заявленном жанре двух конкурсных выступлений и оплаты вступительного взноса за дополнительную номинацию. 
	Участники коллектива, выступающие отдельно, считаются отдельным участником. 
	Участники готовят на конкурс два разнохарактерных танца + один танец на гала-концерт - до 4 минут каждый. 
	Носителями фонограмм является CD или MD. Разрешено "живое" музыкальное сопровождение.
Жюри фестиваля: Состав международного жюри определяет Оргкомитет конкурса.
Жюри оценивает участников конкурса закрытым голосованием по 10-ти балльной системе.
Главным критерием оценки является уровень исполнительского мастерства.
Призы и награды фестиваля Все участники конкурса награждаются дипломами и памятными подарками.
Участникам конкурса присваиваются следующие звания:
	Обладатель Гран-При 
	Лауреат I степени 
	Лауреат II степени 
	Лауреат III степени 
	Дипломант 
	Участник конкурса 
Победители конкурса награждаются соответствующими подарками и сертификатами, подтверждающими полученное звание.
Подробную информацию можно смотреть на нашем сайте:
http://www.sonnekreis.com/child_festival.html

Фестивальный центр "Солнечный круг"
Санкт-Петербург
т\ф +7 812 5953569
тел. моб. +7 921 5681740; +7 906 2641926
spb@sonnekreis.com
http://vkontakte.ru/club13033677

----------


## Milya

А кто организаторы конкурса?

----------


## Helena_2010

Приглашаем всех в Волгоград  с 01.11.2010 по 05.11.2010 на II Всероссийский хореографический турнир "Dance Life".
Хореографический турнир проводится по всем направлениям хореографии. 
В турнире могут принимать учащиеся детских  хореографических  школ; учащиеся хореографических училищ, колледжей; воспитанники хореографических студий государственных и негосударственных образовательных учреждений, а так же учреждений внеклассной и внешкольной работы и дополнительного образования, а так же все любители и профессионалы хореографического творчества.
Возраст участников не ограничен. 

Для участия в хореографическом турнире необходимо 
до 15 октября  2010 года представить:

•    Заявку установленного образца
•    Творческую биографию коллектива (солиста)
•    Фотографию коллектива (солиста)

Участники делятся на три возрастные категории:
Младшая  до 13 лет.
Средняя группа с 13 до 21 лет
Старшая  группа (профессионалы) с 21  года и старше
Старшая  группа (любители) с 21  года и старше
Ансамбли и соло разделяются на разные подгруппы
Внимание! На 10 участников коллектива – 1 сопровождающий БЕСПЛАТНО!

более подробно на сайте www.det-center.ru

*Добавлено через 42 минуты*
Есть ещё несколько хореографических конкурсов:
 - Международный фестиваль - конкурс детей и молодёжи в Чехии «ОСЕННЯЯ СКАЗКА», Tеплице – Прага – Карловые Вары – Дрезден
 - Международный летний фестиваль – конкурс «ПРАЗДНИК ВРЕМЕНИЕ» Чешские Будеёвице – Тржебонь – Чешский Крумлов – Венеция – Римини
 - ХХХII Международный Харцевкий детский фестиваль - конкурс «ХАРЦЫ - 2010» + экскурсионно-познавательная поездка в Чехию Харцы, Польша
 и другие
все конкурсы и положения на сайте www.det-center.ru

----------


## nimfavn

Здравствуйте, поделитесь, пожалуйста, информацией о хореографических конкурсах проходящих в Донецке и донецкой области. В Интернете ничего, кроме конкурсов восточных танцев, найти не смогла. Единственный известный мне конкурс в Донецке "Золотая горошина". Но наверняка должны быть еще, так как музыкальных и вокальных конкурсов тут оооочень много :)

----------


## мусяня

*nimfavn*,
Зайдите в свой отдел культуры и вам там всё расскажут.

----------


## nimfavn

*мусяня* наш отдел культуры рассылает положения о конкурсах в школы искусств, и благодаря их осведомленности мы пропустили уже два конкурса :( так что приходится брать инициативу в свои руки. Спасибо Вам за участие:smile:

----------


## мусяня

> так что приходится брать инициативу в свои руки.


Вот это правильно!!! :Ok:

----------


## Yelena70

Здравствуйте. Может кто-нибудь подскажет проводятся ли где-нибудь конкурсы для таких как наш коллектив. Эстрадно-бальный танец. Самба, джайв, танго, вальс, квикстеп. С бальниками соревноваться не можем, так как нет строгого соответствия их правилам. С эстрадниками тоже как то-не в тему выглядит. Место обитания - Ленинградская обл.

----------


## Vagrishka

15.05.10 - областной конкурс эстрадного танца - коллективы (будет проходить в ДМ "Юность"), 
16.05.10 - областной конкурс эстрадного танца - солисты, проходит в Обл. дворце ДиЮТ.
Заявки подавать в Областной ДДЮТ до 01.05, методист - Раиса Максимовна.
А какие вокальные конкурсы Вы имеете в виду? Кроме "Троянд", "Надежды", "Новых имен" мы городских и не знаем, а отдел культуры исполкомовский - не просто НЕ помощник, а даже наоборот...

Если нужен телефон Раисы Максимовны - пришлю лично.

----------


## Milya

*Yelena70*,
 Приезжайте к нам на фестиваль-конкурс "Содружество". Сочи, 1-8 июля.
Напишите, куда выслать информацию. Мой e-mail: milya40@ya.ru

----------


## Yelena70

Milya,
Спасибо, но к сожалению нам пока такую поездку не потянуть.  Для начала что-нибудь поближе бы...

----------


## Milya

Летний танцевальный форум для хореографов, молодых исполнителей, коллективов всех направлений хореографии "Viva Dance"

в рамках VIII открытого Всероссийского фестиваля-конкурса "Содружество". 01-08 июля 2010г. (Сочи).


Возраст не ограничен. Можно принимать участие в основном конкурсе, можно просто фестивалить и наслаждаться морем 8 дней, посещая только мастер-классы.

Если останутся вопросы, пишите, отвечу всем.
__________________
*Yelena70*,
 В ноябре будет проходить фестиваль-конкурс в Москве. Но заявки принимаются только до 1 июня. Причём действует бонусная акция - подавшим заявку в апреле - минус 300руб. каждому члену коллектива ( от суммы оргвзноса). Также сохраняются стандарты для руководителей коллективов от 15 человек (оргвзнос из средств Фонда).

----------


## galusik70

> А фестивали хореографии для возрастной категории 6-18 лет в Украине есть?Если кто знает, жду: al-snake@ukr.net


В этом году второй раз будет проходить фестиваль хореографических коллективов в Керчи, называется "Потоки танца". Вот ссылочка на их сайт www.potokitanca.ru  Там все условия написаны.Буду рада если пригодится.

----------


## karalius

Путешествующий фестиваль 2010. 
- Р И Г А -

Положение фестиваля:

Приглашаем Ваш коллектив для участия в фестивале "Путешествующий фестиваль 2010", который состоится 16-17 октября 2010 года в Риге (Латвия).

1.	Участники фестиваля:
1.1.	детские и юношеские танцевальные коллективы всех жанров;
1.2.	детские и юношеские вокальные коллективы всех жанров.
2.	В каждом коллективе не меньше 8 человек. Участники фестиваля, вокальные ансамбли исполняют две песни (танцевальные коллективы два танца). Длительность каждого номера не более 4-x мин.
3.	Все участники награждаютса дипломами и сувенирами фестиваля.
4.	Программа фестиваля и финансовые условия участия:

4.1.	Вариант -А- (1 ноч в гостинице, питание):
16 октября: прибытие на фестиваль, регистрация, обед, репетиция, фестиваль в доме культуры VEF (www.vefkp.lv), ужин, дискотека для участников, VIP фуршет для руководителей коллективов, ночлег в гостинице TOMO (www.tomo.lv);
17 октября: завтрак, отъезд коллективов.

4.2.	Вариант -B- (без ночлега и без питания):
16 октября: прибытие на фестиваль, регистрация, репетиция, фестиваль в доме культуры VEF (www.vefkp.lv), дискотека для участников, VIP фуршет для руководителей коллективов

Цена Вариант А: 55,- Eur/человек, (на 15 человек 1 бесплатно)
Цена Вариант B: 25,- Eur/человек

5.	Желающие принять участие в фестивале коллективы до 28 мая 2010 года организаторам должны прислать: заполненную заявку, две качественные фотографии из концертной деятельности коллектива. После подтверждения о получении заявки, в течении трех рабочих дней перевести на счет организаторов аванс 25,-Еur/человек, остаток суммы по приезду на фестиваль.
6.	ВНИМАНИЕ: количество мест в гостинице и продолжительность программы ограничено, поэтому прием заявок может быт закончен и раньше, после заполнении программы.

Организаторы:
VsI „Pramogu karalyste“ 
Адрес: Jonavos g. 40-130, Kaunas, Lietuva
Код: 136022156
Банк: SEB bankas
Счет: LT02 7044 0600 0377 8891
Edvardas Pavlikovicius tel.: +370 676 20424
e.mail: pramogukaralyste@gmail.com
www.talentingas.lt


Форму заявки вышлем по Вашему запросу.

----------


## Cherry

В керчи есть фестиваль "Киммерийские зори". На мой взгляд, это шикарный фестиваль, организация на высшем уровне.

----------


## Фольгуша

добрый день!
В этом году будет проходить конкурс "Яркая страна собирает друзей" на базе МДЦ "Артек" с 23 по 27 июня. Может уже кто-то участвовал в таком конкурсе? Поделитесь впечатлениями.

----------


## Серебряная звезда

Приглашаем на наш фестиваль. Отзывов плохих не получали, можно и в интернете посмотреть))) Стараемся, развиваемся :Oj:  Возраст участников от 5 до 23 лет. Готов график проведения фестиваля на следующий учебный год. В программе: Москва, Подмосковье, Венгрия, Австрия, Турция, Греция, Германия, Международный центр Занка. Номинации: хореография - эстрадный, народный, современный, классический танцы, вокал, исполнители на музыкальных инструментах. *В ноябре конкурс тематический "Горжусь тобой, моя страна"* - обязательно один из танцев - "русский народный".
Конкурс проходит ежемесячно, пишите, скинем положение по интересующему конкурсу или заходите на сайт www.festivalsz.ru, всю информацию можно посмотреть там.
или можете стучаться в аську 484559824  :flower:

----------


## люда43

Помогите пожалуйста! очень нужно положение о конкурсе "орлята России", который  будет проходить осенью  с 31 октября по 4 ноября! Очень срочно нужно!!! Благодарю всех,кто поможет!       lakrutof@mail.ru  :flower:

----------


## Alenajazz

*люда43*,
 Зайдите на их сайт:

http://www.moboatlant.ru/kontakt.html

Там есть адрес электронной почты - напишите им, они отправят положение электронкой или факсом. У меня Положение прошлых конкурсов (мы там были 4 раза), но не в электронном варианте. Лучше всё-таки позвоните или напишите организаторам. Оргкомитет начинает работать где-то  с конца августа (оргкомитет - в Москве) Не тяните со звонком. В "Орлёнок" всегда много желающих и могут отказать в приёме заявки. Вам отправят договор. Нужно будет оплатить по договору сумму, там указанную, через Сбербанк России (НДС не облагается, но проценты за отправку денег учтите, вроде бы 3 процента)
Если возникнут вопросы - спрашивайте! (обязательно - два танца! И у солистов, и у ансамбля)

----------


## seagull2

> В этом разделе в основном все говорят о фестивалях в вокальном жанре, а хотелось бы узнать кто, где бывал и куда мог бы посоветовать поехать с хореографией. Больше, конечно, интересует Украина, но можно предлагать и другие варианты. Вот к примеру нас в прошлом году приглашали на "Невскую радугу", которая проходит в Питере в начале весны. К сожалению, мы не поехали из-за финансовых трудностей (только вернулись с Польши), а очень хотелось там побывать. Кто еще что скажет? И, возможно, кто-то знает куда можно было бы повезти, как бы это понятней объяснить, тех, кому за 30.


Добрый день! у нас взрослый коллектив от 37 и выше. Очень много фестивалей в Западной Украине. Большой фестивальв Космоче,Шишорах. Также мы были в Черновцах. Я по немногу буду рассказывать о фестивалях на которых побывал наш коллектив. И у нас также есть семьи. Дети танцуют в" Дане",а мамы в "Канарейке" и танцуем на одних фестивалях

----------


## Milya

Здравствуйте! Если вы сейчас планируете свои фестивальные поездки, то обратите внимание на проекты МБФ "Наше будущее". Для хореографических коллективов мы предлагаем принять участие в фестивале "Содружество" и конкурсе "Viva Dance". Оба проекта проходят летом, в Адлере. На фестивале у вас есть возможность дать сольное выступление, поучавствовать в мероприятиях СКО "Адлеркурорт", попробовать свои силы в конкурсах фестивальной программы ("Конкурс рисунков на асфальте", конкурс визиток,Мисс и Мистер "Содружество"). 
Второй проект абсолютно не развлекательный. Сам конкурс собрал в 2010г. 34 коллектива и отдельных исполнителей по всем направлениям хореографии. В жюри - 7 хореографов, в числе которых В. Пасютинская, В. Ахундов, Е. Прошина, И. Перепёлкин и другие. Ежедневно проходили и занятия в Летней школе танца. "Работа" по 6ч в день доставила большое удовольствие и педагогам и воспитанникам. По завершению занятий оргкомитетом было принято решение о выдаче сертификатов государственного образца не только взрослым, но и юным танцорам в возрасте от 10 лет. 
Весь календарь проектов могу прислать вам на электронку. Все положения опубликованы на официальном сайте организаторов www.det-fond.ru
B конечно же ждём вас на "Сияние звёзд" в Рождественский Санкт-Петербург. Это большой проект для всех творческих людей. Представлены все номинации. Традиционно будет много сюрпризов и подарков! Есть шанс получить приглашение в Европу! Торопитесь, заявки принимаются до 15 декабря.

----------


## tigry1

Мы участвовали в "Магии танца", "ArtTalentFest" (Чапкиса), "Ритмы юности" (телевизионный), "Киев Арт ФЕст 2012" (отбор шоу на Европу); фестивалях АСЄТУ "АртВесна", "Київ різдвяний", "Столиця запрошує" и др.
Эти, и еще много других, проходят в Киеве. "Конкурс без границ. Видеотанец" с бесплатным участием детей тоже проводит фестиваль в начале июня http://inshe.org/V-konkyrs.html. Хорошо отзываются о фестивале "Бегущая по волнам" в Евпатории и "Потоки танца" в Керчи. Но мы туда не ездили.

----------


## izmail

Приглашаем:
ФЕСТИВАЛЬ-КОНКУРС GRAN FIESTA
позиционируется как серьезный многожанровый конкурс европейского значения, в котором принимают участие исполнители из разных стран. Его организатором является испанский фестивальный комитет Fiestalonia. На конкурс съезжаются коллективы и отдельные исполнители с целью поучаствовать в фестивале, завоевать сердца зрителей, а также попробовать свои силы в нелегкой борьбе за Гран-при конкурса. Фестиваль открывается парадом участников на главной площади города. В конкурсные дни на выступлениях присутствуют представители властей, спонсоры и СМИ. Для руководителей организуются мастер-классы по хореографии и вокалу. В свободное время участникам предлагается насыщенная экскурсионная и развлекательная программы, а также интеллектуальные игры, дискотеки. 
Определяются награды конкурса: дипломанты, лауреаты трех степеней и обладатели Гран-при. Всем коллективам-участникам фестиваля-конкурса вручаются призы и дипломы от учредителей и организаторов мероприятия. В состав жюри входят деятели культуры Испании, Франции, Канады и стран СНГ.



Подробности:
http://www.fiestalonia.com/granfiesta.html

----------


## izmail

Приглашаем:
ФЕСТИВАЛЬ-КОНКУРС ПОЮЩАЯ КОСТА-БРАВА
международный фестиваль-конкурс эстрадного вокала, имеющий особое значение в конкурсной жизни вокалистов из разных стран. К участию допускаются солисты, дуэты, трио и ансамбли, исполняющие популярные и авторские произведения в эстрадной манере. Конкурс пройдет на эстрадной сцене.
Фестиваль открывается парадом участников на главной площади города. В конкурсные дни на выступлениях присутствуют представители городских властей, СМИ. Для руководителей организуются мастер-классы по вокалу. В свободное участникам предоставляется возможность посетить экскурсии, интеллектуальные игры, дискотеки.
В жюри фестиваля-конкурса входят деятели культуры Испании, Франции, России, Украины и других стран.
По итогам конкурса определяются лауреаты трех степеней и обладатели Гран-при, дипломанты, участники фестиваля. Всем вокалистам- участникам конкурса вручаются призы и дипломы от учредителей и организаторов фестиваля. В жюри фестиваля-конкурса входят деятели культуры Испании, Франции, России, Украины и других стран.




Подробности:
http://www.fiestalonia.com/estrada.html

----------


## izmail

Приглашаем:
МЕЖДУНАРОДНЫЙ ФЕСТИВАЛЬ-КОНКУРС ФОЛЬКЛОРА В КАТАЛОНИИ
Международный Фестиваль-конкурс Фольклора в Каталонии (Festival Folclórico de Cataluña) – содействует сохранению и пропаганде национальных традиций, этнической культуры различных национальностей, укреплению межнациональных связей. Международный Фестиваль Фольклора в Каталонии - это культурное мероприятие направленное на пропаганду мира, дружбы, братских отношений и солидарности народов мира, посредством народного искусства танца и музыки, посредством богатых традиций и почитаемых народных стандартов самовыражения и общения. 
**
Общаясь на языке фантазии и творчества, представители разных народов мира встречаются и, обмениваясь самым сокровенным: творениями культурного и художественного выражения, которые были очерчены их вековыми обычаями. Это помогает им, посредством соучастия и языка творчества, прокладывать путь к новым формам общения. Потому, что нам всем известно, что язык искусства устраняет все имеющиеся преграды: культурные, общественные, экономические, и другие., оставляя уровень общения свободным. Фестиваль проводится испанским фестивальным комитетом Fiestalonia Milenio совместно с мэрией Ллорет де Мар (Испания, Коста Брава) и начинается с большого парада мира и дружбы, в стенах мэрии.




Подробности:
http://www.fiestalonia.com/estrada.html

----------


## izmail

Приглашаем на:
ФЕСТИВАЛЬ ХОРОВ "ЗОЛОТЫЕ ГОЛОСА МОНТСЕРРАТ "
МЕЖДУНАРОДНЫЙ ФЕСТИВАЛЬ - КОНКУРС ХОРОВ "ЗОЛОТЫЕ ГОЛОСА МОНТСЕРРАТ" - это событие года, организатором которого является испанский фестивальный комитет FIESTALONIA MILENIO. Особенность мероприятия в том, что итоговое выступление коллективов проводится в знаменитом Монастырском комплексе Монтсеррат совместно со знаменитым на весь мир хором чистоголосых мальчиков. В истории Монастырского комплекса впервые за его тысячелетнюю историю позволено выступить мирским коллективам! Выступление будет проходить в рамках Духовного обращения к Божьей Матери. ПРИГЛАШАЮТСЯ УЧАСТНИКИ ВСЕХ КОНФЕССИЙ!
Определяются награды конкурса: лауреаты трех степеней и обладатели Гран-при, дипломанты, участники фестиваля. Всем коллективам-участникам фестиваля-конкурса вручаются призы и дипломы от учредителей и организаторов фестиваля. В жюри фестиваля-конкурса входят деятели культуры Испании, Франции, Канады и стран СНГ.
Фестиваль проводится в целях популяризации искусства хорового и вокального пения, органной музыки, а также с целью развития творческих связей между вокальными ансамблями и хоровыми коллективами разных городов и стран, для расширения репертуара хоровых коллективов, создания новых творческих контактов, обмена опытом. На фестиваль приглашаются коллективы, исполняющие произведения авторов до конца XIX века, произведения современных авторов написанные с XX века, духовное пение, народный фольклор, народное пение.




Подробности:
http://www.fiestalonia.com/voices.html

----------


## izmail

Приглашаем на:
ФЕСТИВАЛЬ ТАНЦА В КАТАЛОНИИ
Festival de Danza de Cataluña/ "ФЕСТИВАЛЬ ТАНЦА В КАТАЛОНИИ", - это хореографический конкурс международного масштаба, оценивается компетентным международным жюри. Участники конкурса получают награды как от государства Испания, различных культурных фондов и организаторов конкурса. После конкурса, квалифицированное жюри, непременно проводит "разбор полетов". Данный конкурс предоставляет возможность молодым артистам воплотить в жизнь свои мечты, показать окружающим на что они способны. Поэтому этот фестиваль, организованный нами, является большой творческой лабораторией для детей и подростков.
Международный Фестиваль- конкурс Festival de Danza de Cataluña / "ФЕСТИВАЛЬ ТАНЦА В КАТАЛОНИИ" в Королевстве Испания – это культурное событие, представляющее творчество хореографических коллективов. Основной целью фестиваля является демонстрация искусства зрителю, а также обмен опытом между руководителями коллективов.
 СЕНСАЦИЯ!
Конкурс пройдет на одной из лучших танцевальных площадок Испаниина знаменитой сцене La Siesta. С 1960 года La Siesta и в настоящее время, считается одним из лучших залов для танца в Испании. Откроет фестиваль тенор Сам. В организации фестиваля примут участие лучшие звукорежиссеры и светооператоры. На занавес сцены, будет проецироваться специально-подготовленное слайд-шоу.






Подробности:
http://www.fiestalonia.com/danza.html

----------


## izmail

INTERNATIONAL DANCE GAMES- Фестиваль, проходящий в Европе 1 раз в году в июне, ежегодно переезжающий из одной страны в другую. Проводит который ведущий организатор фестивалей в Европе- FIESTALONIA Milenio. С 2011года Fiestalonia Mienio является постоянным членом CID UNESCO/ Танцевального Совета при ЮНЕСКО.
Впервые этот конкурс прошёл в Испании, в 2012. Собравший более двухсот участников, стал большим событием. Вызвав большой интерес у критиков и СМИ, было опубликовано множество положительных отзывов как от участников, так и в СМИ по всей Европе и в таких странах как Россия, Казахстан, Украина, Беларусь, Грузия, Армения и др.
"Идея проведения фестиваля-конкурса такого масштаба, как Всемирные Танцевальные Встречи, вызвана олимпийским идеалом соперничества в честном конкурсе танцевальных коллективов со всего мира. Эта идея должна вдохновить людей почувствовать дух фестиваля, независимо от того, на каком художественном уровне они выступают." Задача данного фестиваля- мотивировать молодых танцоров воплотить в жизнь свои мечты, показать окружающим на что они способны, продемонстрировать искусство зрителю, дать возможность руководителям коллективов обменяться опытом!
Сама идея Всемирных Танцевальных Встреч выражается в личном опыте миллионов людей всего мира, направить усилия на пропаганду мира, дружбы, братских отношений и солидарности народов мира, посредством искусства танца, посредством богатых традиций и почитаемых народных стандартов самовыражения и общения.
Общаясь на языке фантазии и творчества, представители разных народов мира встречаются и, обмениваются самым сокровенным: творениями культурного и художественного выражения. Регулярно хореографические коллективы разных частей света собираются на Всемирных Хоровых Встречах, чтобы внести свой вклад в дело мира и взаимопонимания между народами. Все вместе отмечают великий праздник танца.
Ссылка на фестиваль- http://www.fiestalonia.com/world-dance.html

----------


## АВАНТЕССА

Очень хороший фестиваль и недорогой в Болгарии "Созвездие в Несебре" (август). В интернете найдите фирму "целикар" Эмилия. Мы там были нам очень понравилось.

----------


## Milya

Хороший фестиваль "Содружество". Проходит в Адлере (Сочи) с 1 по 8 июля. Участвуют все: и танцоры и певцы, и артисты театральных студий, театры мод. Хореографические коллективы могут попасть на Летнюю школу танца "Viva Dance"/ Нужно заранее подавать заявку. Пишите в оргкомитет pressa.fa@gmail.com (Наталья).

----------


## E1enka

здравствуйте, можно и мне скинуть номер Раисы Максимовны. и если принимали участие в этом конкурсе поделитесь впечатлениями пожалуйста. спасибо!

----------


## Toamna

*
 ПОЛОЖЕНИЕ II МЕЖДУНАРОДНОГО конкурса МОЛОДЫХ ВОКАЛИСТОВ  И ТАНЦОРОВ

“BALTIC VOICE 2014“* *Юодкранте 2014.07.09 – 2014.07.13*
*	Ждём участников конкурса "Baltic Voice" в Юодкранте, уникальном участке на Куршской косе. На фоне прекрасной приморской природы вы не только сможете показать свой талант, но и познакомитесь с музыкальной культурой разных народов. А в свободное время сможете на природе найти места, которые в Европе давно уже стали историей.

  КОНКУРС ТАНЦОРОВ:

	Принять участие могут танцевальные коллективы (до 16 танцоров) от 8 до 35 лет. Все участники исполняют 2 народных танца в сопровождении фонограммы или играя вживую.. Фонограмма должна быть отличного качества и записана в CD формате или USB. Записи на кассетах не принимаются. Продолжительность каждого танца - до 4 минут.
	Танцевальные коллективы  разделены на следующие возрастные группы: “Kids” - 8 – 13 лет, “Junior” – 14 – 19 лет и “Senior” – 20 – 35 лет.
	Участникам конкурса присуждаются следующие награды: 
a)	Один большой приз (Grand Prix) солисту, ансамблю или танцевальному коллективу набравшему наибольшее количество баллов; 
b)	cпециальный приз Мэрa муниципалитета г. Неринга;
c)	лауреаты I, II, III степени (I, II, III местa);
d)	дипломанты I, II, III степени (IV, V, VI местa);
e)	призы организаторов международных фестивалей и спонсоров конкурса;
f)	каждый коллектив получит диплом участника.
	Выступления участников в 20- бальной системе будет оценивать международное жюри. В ее составе организаторы международных конкурсов, муз. продюсеры, певцы и специалисты вокала, танца. Решение жюри является окончательным и бесповоротным. Критерии оценки - профессионализм, оригинальность и сценический образ.
	Если несколько участников набрали одинаковое количество баллов, места решают баллы председателя жюри. Результаты первого конкурсного дня будут объявлены утром второго конкурсного дня.
	Номера программы для Гала концерта подбирают организаторы и жюри. Их решение является окончательным и бесповоротным.

УСЛОВИЯ УЧАСТИЯ:

	Стоимость путевки на одного человека  - 198 €(евро). Эта цена включает в себя:
•	гостиница в Клайпеде с бесплатной автомобильной площадкой,, Wi-Fi (в Юодкранте конкурсанты будут ездить на автобусе организаторов) или Дом отдыха в Юодкранте - 9 - 13 июля 2014. (участникам 2-4-хместные номера с удобствами, руководителям – 2-хместные номера); 
•	завтрак (10-13 июля);
•	ужин (9-12 июля);
•	экскурсия на корабле по Куршской лагуне;
•	техническое обслуживание конкурса (звук, освещение и т.д.).
	Руководитель 8 танцоров получает одну бесплатную путевку, руководитель 16 танцоров получает две бесплатные путевки.
	Участники конкурса прибывают  за свой счет. Если требуется транспорт из аэропорта и обратно, свяжитесь с директором конкурса и закажите трансфер.
	Организаторы оставляют за собой право снимать фото и видео во время конкурса, распространять  аудио, видео и фото.
	Руководители отвечают за здоровье и безопасность своих конкурсантов.
	Репетиции проводятся строго по графику. Для репетиции одного танца - не более 8 минут.
	Заявки на участие в конкурсе предполагает согласие с Положением о конкурсе.
	Все вопросы, не упомянутые в Положении, решают организаторы конкурса.


	Взнос участников: танцевальным коллективам до 8 танцоров– 70 €, до 16 танцоров– 100 €
	Заявку на участие, фото участников и копию паспорта отправить по адресу lietut@gmail.com до 20 апреля 2014 г.

	30% от путевки и взноса участника отправить на ниже указанный счет до 20 мая 2013 года. После перевода указанной суммы вышлите по электронной почтe копию банковского документа.
	В случае аннуляции заявки, которая связанная с бронированием мест в гостиницах, из-за независящих от организаторов причин, предоплата в размере 30% не возвращается.

	Организаторы оставляют за собой право вносить изменения в правила конкурса. Участники будут оповещены об изменениях по электронной почте не позднее, чем за неделю до начала конкурса.

	Об изменениях конкурсной программы сообщить организаторам не позднее, чем за неделю до начала конкурса.

        РЕКВИЗИТЫ :                                   VISUOMENINĖ  ORGANIZACIJA   LIETUCIUKES
                                                                      Код организации: 302304802

        БАНК:                                                „Swedbank“ AB
                                                                     IBAN    :  LT197300010113953180
                                                                     BIC / SWIFT  :  HABALT22* 

Координатор конкурса Algirdas Grinkevičius
mob. +370 682 13498
e-mail:     lietut@gmail.com


Страница конкурса “Baltic Voice”:     http://www.lietutis.eu/bv_news
Группа “Baltic Voice” в Facebook:       https://www.facebook.com/groups/BalticVoice/

----------


## hotdog

а когда самые ближайшие фестивали по хореографии будут в Киеве? может кто есть из Киева
Заранее благодарю за ответ!


http://www.diktofonmag.ru http://www.metalldetect.ru http://www.alcotestmag.ru http://www.novamart.ru

----------


## Марина Николенко

Отличный конкурс и отдых на зимних каникулах в Польше в г.Закапане горнолыжный курорт.Конкурс называеться МИР СКАЗОЧНЫХ ЧУДЕС        В программе:
Теплая праздничная атмосфера рождественского фестиваля;
Конкурсная программа по номинациям ;
Фестивальные концерты;
Уникальная традиция конкурса (раздельное голосование российского и польского жюри);
Отдых на горнолыжном курорте в снежном «Мире сказочных чудес»;
Опытные гиды-сопровождающие по всему маршруту;
Автобусное обслуживание по программе;
Экскурсионная программа в сопровождении профессиональных гидов;
Неповторимая красота и очарование заповедных мест зимних Татр;
Встреча с уникальной гуральской культурой!
«Закопанская тусовка»: уникальные условия для приобщения к зимним видам спорта (горнолыжные школы, сноуборд, катки, санки и др.), множество развлекательных центров, кафе и дискотек, тренажерных и спортивных залов, бассейнов, а также Аквапарк* Приглашаем в рождественский "Мир сказочных чудес"!Наш коллектив там был в том году.решили и в этом побывать в зимней сказке .Советую от души

----------


## Darra

> а когда самые ближайшие фестивали по хореографии будут в Киеве? может кто есть из Киева
> Заранее благодарю за ответ!
> 
> 
> http://www.diktofonmag.ru http://www.metalldetect.ru http://www.alcotestmag.ru http://www.novamart.ru



С 22 по 24 ноября в г. Киеве состоится IV Всеукраинский многожанровый Фестиваль "ЗОЛОТАЯ АНТИЛОПА". На Фестиваль приглашаются детские творческие коллективы и отдельные исполнители от 4 до 24 лет. Подробности - на сайте: www.artfestival.org.ua  :No2:

----------


## dance delise

> В этом разделе в основном все говорят о фестивалях в вокальном жанре, а хотелось бы узнать кто, где бывал и куда мог бы посоветовать поехать с хореографией. Больше, конечно, интересует Украина, но можно предлагать и другие варианты. Вот к примеру нас в прошлом году приглашали на "Невскую радугу", которая проходит в Питере в начале весны. К сожалению, мы не поехали из-за финансовых трудностей (только вернулись с Польши), а очень хотелось там побывать. Кто еще что скажет? И, возможно, кто-то знает куда можно было бы повезти, как бы это понятней объяснить, тех, кому за 30.


Здравствуйте. Неожиданно для себя нашла обалденный сайт Продюсерского центра Созвездие, они проводят международные конкурсы творчества (многожанровые), классно то, что форма участия и очная, и заочная. Мы заявились на последнюю, и надо сказать - удачно: 2 диплома дипломантов 2 степени, 1 дипломант 1 степени и лауреат 3 степени. Жюри очень серьезное, организация тоже.

Преимущество в том, что недорого (это относится и к очной, и к дистанционной форме). На наших заочных дипломах даже не фигурирует, что мы дистанционно высылали работы - это отлично. Сейчас подали заявку на еще один их конкурс, организаторы очень внимательно относятся ко всем участникам.

----------


## lusien

Уважаемые коллеги! Хочу поделится с вами информацией по конкурсам в г.Самара, на которые не стоит ездить и тратить время, деньги и свои нервы. Ужасные организаторы фестиваля "Звездный дождь" - "Арт-престиж" г. Ростов-на-Дону , "Триумф" - "ОфисАртс", г.Москва. Конкретное собирание денег, выступил и через полчаса уже выдают диплом. Обсуждение с жюри полностью отсутствует. Росписи членов жюри нет ни в одном дипломе. На вопросы с просьбой разъяснить информацию посылают из кабинета. Гала-концерт соответственно отсутствует! Как судили, по каким критериям - ничего не понятно. Переносят номера в другие номинации на суд жюри, тоже не объяснив почему. Директора очень хамские, невоспитанные. Думают приехали в нашу деревню и все можно. Сняли последний номер с номинации (аннулировали заявку), деньги нам не хотели возвращать. В общем, дорогие коллеги, не тратьте деньги и силы на такие разовые конкурсы. Вывод таков: если нет ни гала-концерта и нет обсуждений с членами жюри, значит это просто поборы.

----------


## sotal

Уважаемые коллеги и друзья!                     
Центр *Созвездие* приглашает Вас  на своё очередное событие 2016 года
VIII Международный телевизионный конкурс 
*Созвездие талантов - 2016*

При поддержки: Министерства образования и науки РФ, Союза композиторов России, Московской государственной консерватории им П.И.Чайковского.

Время проведения:   1 - 4  ноября  2016 года

Места проведения:
Заочная форма: город Москва.
Вы присылаете ролик или фото Вашей конкурсной работы, мы его для промоушена размещаем на нашем телеканале "Центр *Созвездие*" (Аудитория просмотра > 2000000 человек, > 200 стран Мира)
Очная форма: Столица Чувашской Республики город Чебоксары 

Прямой телевизионный эфир всех номинаций!
Абсолютно все конкурсанты получают Дипломы международного образца. 

Жюри конкурса:
Ермолов Александр Владимирович – композитор, член Союза композиторов России, Президент Международных конкурсов: «Мы вместе», «Созвездие талантов», «Национальное достояние», автор популярных песен для детей. г.Москва 

Романько Виктор Алексеевич - Народный артист России, музыкант-виртуоз ,профессор Уральской государственной консерватории им. М. П. Мусоргского г.Екатеринбург

Цыганков Александр Андреевич – Народный артист России, Кавалер ордена Дружбы, «Золотая домра Мира», композитор и музыкант-виртуоз, профессор Российской Академии музыки им. Гнесиных.г.Москва 

Тараканов Борис Игоревич - Художественный руководитель и главный дирижёр Академического большого хора Российского государственного гуманитарного университета, профессор, академик (действительный член) Международной академии фундаментальных наук, действительный член Союза Журналистов России. г.Москва

Левитан Евгений Александрович — Заслуженный деятель искусств РФ, выдающийся российский пианист и музыкальный педагог, профессор, заведующий кафедрой специального фортепиано консерваторского факультета Челябинского государственного института культуры и искусств, лауреат Премии фонда «Русское исполнительское искусство». г.Санкт-Петербург. 

Зажигин Валерий Евгеньевич - Народный артист России, выдающийся музыкант–виртуоз, профессор Российской Академии музыки им. Гнесиных. г.Москва (см.Википедия)

Мосунов Михаил Юрьевич – Певец, Народный артист Республики Марий Эл. г.Йошкар-Ола (официальное сообщество)

Барткайтис Елена Кировна - Кавалер Ордена Дружбы, Заслуженный учитель Российской Федерации, Почётный профессор Ульяновского Государственного университета, художественный руководитель и балетмейстер эстрадного балета «Экситон» (г.Ульяновск) 

Евсюкова Татьяна Борисовна - Заслуженная артистка России, ассистент- балетмейстер, педагог-репетитор Государственного академического хореографического ансамбля " Берёзка" им. Надеждиной г.Москва

Попова Лидия Авинеровна – Народная артистка Чувашии, методист по хореографии Чувашского Республиканского дворца народного творчества, преподаватель Чебоксарского музыкального училища им.Ф.П.Павлова 

 Номинации:
Вокал, Хореография и театр мод, Художественное слово и Театральное представление,  Инструментальное исполнительство, Изобразительное и декоративно-прикладное творчество!

Для более детального ознакомления с предстоящим конкурсом (Положение о конкурсе, заявки-анкеты, квитанции) Вы можете перейти по ссылке
http://www.so-tal.ru/217-vii-mezhdun...sozvezdie-2016

----------


## Oletta

> Уважаемые коллеги! Хочу поделится с вами информацией по конкурсам в г.Самара, на которые не стоит ездить и тратить время, деньги и свои нервы. Ужасные организаторы фестиваля "Звездный дождь" - "Арт-престиж" г. Ростов-на-Дону


Мы ездили на это конкурс в г.Адлер в2014году. Все очень понравилось. Были там с 1 по 5 мая. (Ездила туда со своими дочками как родитель). Шикарное открытие и шикарный Гала-концерт. 2 дня соревновались только танцоры и 1 день вокал и музыканты. Кучу положительных эмоций.

----------


## Festrussia

Здравствуйте, представляю Творческое объединение «Я МОГУ!». Мы проводим многожанровые и специализированные фестивали по всей стране, в Эстонии, Казахстане, Грузии, Чехии, Латвии, а также Международную Премию ARTIS-2017 (только для Лауреатов I степени любых всероссийских и международных фестивалей-конкурсов), финал которой пройдет в начале декабря 2017 в Санкт-Петербурге.  
С нашим календарем и положением можно ознакомиться на сайте festrussia.ru

----------


## Анастасия245

Всем привет. Делюсь отличной находкой. Я - хореограф. Постоянно вожу коллектив на конкурсы и фестивали. Осенью были на фестивале, который организовали МД Прайд. Это хорошее развитие для ансамбля и руководителя. Лично я познакомилась с другими руководителями, с хореографами  :Aga: . Пообщалась, переняла какой-то важный опыт. Дети тоже выросли. Помогли мастер-классы, которые проводились на фестивале. Посмотрите, даже если вы не руководитель, а родитель, посоветуйте потом руководителям) https://md-pride.com/konkursi-i-festivali

----------

